# Updated Pics of my indoor layout



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

finished detailing another small area...

Posted some pics on the Aristo forum... no web space to post and link here...

http://www.aristocraft.com/vbulleti...hp?t=17094

let me know what you think...

if you know of a good free site to host pics let me know... then I can link them over here...

thanks

Philip


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

well, that forum is visible only to members.


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

If you have Facebook, public links are available for your FB pictures. No bandwidth limitations. 

Most people use Photobucket. But they do limit the bandwidth on the free service. If you have a lot of viewers, the pictures might be unavailable from time to time.
Ralph


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Philip,

What a great looking layout!! I would never have guessed that it is an indoor layout!!! Beautiful work!!

Ed


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

Never thought about linking from Facebook...

I'll have to try that...


----------



## coasterp (Jul 25, 2010)

Looks great. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Fine looking layout , scenery and locos , good photos . Thanks for shareing the joy


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi Phillip...........


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Nick... heard you bought an Aristo PCC...

did someone slip you the coolaid?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No, they slipped him a mickey, and they won't fix his motor blocks. 

He got one of the very first ones and is now paying for it.. 

Greg


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Try using the search engine on here or yahoo or google. There are a bunch of free image hosting sites like photobucket. This is something that has been said time and time again.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By lathroum on 05 Feb 2011 07:17 PM 
Hey Nick... heard you bought an Aristo PCC...

did someone slip you the coolaid?


----------

